# NRW: Praxis nachholen, Intensivkurs?



## HorstS2 (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

Im Novermber 2005 hatte ich endlich meinen Plan in die Tat umgesetzt, die Fischerprüfung zu machen.

Die Theorie habe ich mir selber beigebracht und diesen Teil der Prüfung auch ohne Probleme bestanden. Das war alles ganz einfach.

Beim praktischen Teil habe ich aber schon beim Erkennen der Fische einpacken können, und spätestens beim Ruten zusammenbauen wäre ich dann eh gescheitert. Logisch, denn ich habe keine praktische Erfahrung.

Jetzt will ich die Praxis wiederholen. Beim örtlichen Fischereischutz habe ich schon nachgefragt: Dort gibt es keinen Kompaktkurs und auch kein Einzelcoaching. Und sonstwo im Köln-Bonner Raum?

Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass ich den praktischen Teil ohne Hilfe hinkriege. Anderersits möchte ich nicht unbeding einen kompletten Kurs über Wochen machen, da ich die Theorie ja schon habe.

Horst


----------



## Borg (7. August 2009)

*AW: NRW: Praxis nachholen, Intensivkurs?*

Hallo Horst,

also soweit mir bekannt, gibt es leider keinen Einzelkurs für die praktische Prüfung. Kann Dir aber folgende Tipps geben:

- Kauf Dir das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen". Die Fischabbildungen sind auch die, die bei der Prüfung dann zu sehen sind (so zumindest bei der Prüfung in Bergheim diesen Jahres) und der praktische Teil ist sehr schön erklärt, so dass man die Sachen auch nicht unbedingt vorher gesehen haben muss. Das Buch ist speziell auf die Fischerprüfung NRW ausgerichtet. Ich habe damit meine Prüfung gemacht und keine Schwierigkeiten beim Gerätezusammenbau gehabt. 

- Ich würde mal zum Angelgeschäft meines Vertrauens gehen und dort fragen, ob man Dir das ganze Geraffel für die Prüfung mal zeigen kann. Dann hast Du es zumindest schonmal gesehen und erkennst es in der Prüfung wieder. Meistens sind die Händler da sehr hilfsbereit...zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Die Herausforderung bei der Geräteauswahl in der praktischen Prüfung liegt halt darin, dass das Material nicht den Vorgaben im Lehrbuch entsprechen. Die Ruten kann man aber anhand des Wurfgewichtes identifizieren, die Rollen anhand der Grösse (bei uns lagen 3 Stück. Kleine, mittlere und schwere Stationärrolle) identifizieren, die Schnur ist auf den Rollen schon drauf gewesen und Köder und Haken muss man halt auswendig lernen. 

Also man kann auch ohne praktische Erfahrung die praktische Prüfung meistern. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------

